# Babysitters... how do you choose or screen them?



## HuggyBear (Aug 4, 2012)

We have two kids, almost six, and tnine months. We don't have a babysitter, and never have. The only family is my inlaws, who have stepped in for emergencies, and other "absolutely necessaries," but that's been less than the number of fingers and toes in the past six years... they just don't want to.

We can afford a sitter, heck, we can even afford to legally employ (part time) with all the required benefits, as my wife and her friend (also a mom of a fifteen month old) own their own company.

I'm thinking some first aid, some kind of experience, and then, the "kid appeal" factor.

What would you recommend as far as choosing a sitter?


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

I found a couple sitters thru care.com. I posted an ad there and got tons of replies, so I read through all their profiles and the ones that I thought would be a good fit (either pay-wise, age-wise, interests, etc), I asked them a few more questions via message, and then set up interviews with a couple of the best candidates. I had my son there to meet them too, as it mattered to me what he thought, since he'd be the one with them. Then I called references on all.

You should look for confidence, ability to follow your rules, how they interact both with you AND with the kids, and definitely call references and find out how they really are.


----------

